

Gdium: One Laptop per Hacker (OLPH) - mapleoin
http://www.gdium.com/fr/group/58/home

======
jws
In short: Gdium is offering a free Gdium netbook and USB storage key to select
people who will develop interesting applications for their education oriented
product.

Gdium is an economical MIPS based netbook running Linux. A user's world
appears to be stored on a "G-key" (usb key) making the machines
interchangeable. It is aimed at the education market and is part of a larger
web-based ecosystem of some sort.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gdium>

